# Program to make accurate through dovetails or finger joints



## ketzie (Apr 20, 2011)

If you're interested in creating precise symmetric through dovetail or finger joint drawings (templates) complete with measurements in imperial or metric, you might like to try the free GIMP Woodworking Joints Add-on. Particularly useful for Woodrat or Router Boss users, the add-on can be used by anyone interested in accurate placement of cuts. Here is some info:


The GIMP Woodworking Joints Add-on is now available for download.

Features
•	Creates accurate to-scale drawings of symmetric finger and through dovetail joints, annotated with measurements to help produce the joints accurately. Can create layouts where cuts are greater than bit widths.
•	Inputs to the configuration dialog, and outputs on drawings, can be in either metric (millimeters) or imperial (inches - either decimal format or fractions)
•	Eliminates need to do hand calculations
•	The configuration dialog for a particular drawing allows the user the specify bit and workpiece sizes, and provides considerable variation in layout possibilities. Inconsistent inputs are trapped.
•	The scripts can be customized to change defaults, add to drop down lists, and change the presentation colors, line widths, etc.
•	For dovetails, the output includes settings for the Router Boss guide rail position or Woodrat button.

If you're interested, go to freedrive dot com slash folder slash 286134 

(system doesn't let me post addresses yet)

and download a copy of the zip file:

woodworking_joints_add-on_for_GIMP_yyyy_mm_dd.zip. 

Unzip the file and have a look at the manual, which will explain how to install and use the program on your system.

As the manual explains, do not install both the imperial and the metric versions at the same time. 

You might want to have a look at the drawings.zip file as well to quickly get an idea of what can be done.

The add-on runs on Windows, Mac OS/X, or the principal Linux distributions, and is open source software, freely available under the GNU General Public License, as published by the Free Software Foundation, quoted at the beginning of the script file within the distribution archive.

Any questions should be sent to the address in the manual.


Regards,

Ketzie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks very much

Welcome to the forum


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for that. Welcome to the forum. You've made a good start !

Cheers

Peter


----------

